# [FreeNAS] Marvell Yukon 88E8071 losing network connection when copying large files



## moritz_schlarb (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I got an Acer easyStore H340 NAS box which has the Marvell Yukon 88E8071 gigabit network adapter. I run FreeNAS 8 (which bases on FreeBSD, thats why I'm here) on it. The network interface gets detected by the correct driver and it works. Until I copy something from my PC to the NAS. For some (varying) seconds, I get transfer rates of ~50MB/s and then suddenly copying stops because the network connection is lost.

I attached display and keyboard to the easyStore and did `ifconfig msk0 down && ifconfig msk0 up` then the connection was back up again. I already tried adding -rxcsum to the interface options like was suggested for the old Marvell drivers for FreeBSD 7.

I also added the following lines to /etc/loader.conf:

```
hw.nfe.msi_disable = "1"
hw.nfe.msix_disable = "1"
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
```
like suggested at http://forums.freenas.org/showthrea...ng-when-copying-data-to-it&highlight=stalling although I do not get the mentioned watchdog warnings.

Can someone help me finding the cause for this issue?

Thanks in Advance
Moritz


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2011)

Caution: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## moritz_schlarb (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, yes, I understand that. But I assume that it's a hardware/driver issue, so it didn't seem that wrong to me to post the question where the driver comes from. I don't suppose that the FreeNAS guys hack around with the drivers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2011)

That was not the point of the caution: be careful with any advice you may get. 'Based on' != 'identical'. FreeNAS has a great deal of modifications on board.


----------



## gespenst (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe that will help:


```
net.inet.tcp.tso=0
```

to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## PSY0NIC (Jun 26, 2011)

Did any of this work for you?  I'm not running FreeNAS but FreeBSD 8.2 and I have the exact same issue even with the new msk driver released two days ago so this is a FreeBSD issue not just isolated to FreeNAS.


----------



## PSY0NIC (Jun 26, 2011)

gespenst said:
			
		

> Maybe that will help:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I do believe this worked.  Copied 3 10Gig files and no lockup.  Before I could even copy one.

Thanks gespenst


----------



## moritz_schlarb (Jun 27, 2011)

I couldn't test it yet, I can only reproduce the lockup with the computer of a friend! Will try it this evening!

For finding the cause of this issue, could it be related to jumbo frames that the NIC doesn't handle correctly?


----------



## gespenst (Jun 27, 2011)

PSY0NIC said:
			
		

> I do believe this worked.  Copied 3 10Gig files and no lockup.  Before I could even copy one.
> 
> Thanks gespenst



That helped me about 1 month ago, but I nevertheless stopped using Marvell netcard because other issues started arising and in my server I had an additional unused Intel PRO/1000 adapter, so I abandoned Marvell without further investigating.

Heard somewhere that Marvell isn't so open-source and free software friendly. If so, then it's a shame to Acer. Shipping FreeNAS boxes without spending 1 hour researching the internet! Boards are full of complaining about different issues with keywords 'msk0' and 'FreeBSD'.


----------

